# Ben Pearson Bows



## PFDR1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Are these bows collectable or not? I have one that is a 7152 Spoiler and was wondering.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 19, 2008)

In my opinion, the spoiler is not a collectible... but that is my opinion.  There are collectors out there that will disagree with me.

The problem with Pearson bows is that they made so many variuos models over the years that it is hard to keep them all straight,

Bear on the othe rhand had a pretty much set number of models that stayed pretty consistant over the  years.

In it's day, Bear had a better marketing strategy and sold what many believed to be a better line of bows.  The Pearson line was considered somewhat as the "poor man's bow".

Many started with Pearsons becaue they were more affordable.  I did.  Once they got more serious about the sport they moved on to Bears, Howatts, Soveriegns (Pearsons top line) and others.

The sad part is tha Pearson bows are good solid shooters.  They are very under rated as to their value, at least as shooters.

One factor that drives the old bow market is supply anddemand, coupled with desirability.  Pearson flooded the market wwith their bows at a lot lower price than the other brands.

So, are they collectible?  That depends on the collector you ask.


----------



## PFDR1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Raineman (Aug 20, 2008)

Some Pearsons are very desireable, my current avatar proves it. Most though, as Papa mentioned are just "regular" bows. Affordable in their day (and still today), overbuilt, and reliable. A lot of Pearsons mass production models are seen as "blocky" or "clunky" and perceived to be slow. 

While the "feel" of them might be accurate, they were quite well performing bows.  A lot of the ones I have had I have compared to "holding a 2x4", but they still performed with more than adequate and sometimes impressive delivery.

As Papa mentioned as well, it is all in the eyes of the "collector". The first bow I ever shot at a young age was my Dad's bow in 1976. It was a Pearson Spectre, and I still own it to this day. It is the bow that spawned my passion for bows, and when it resurfaced a few years ago, it spawned my passion for collecting vintage bows.

Is your Spoiler "collectible"? If it triggers something in you to collect it, then YES...it is.


----------



## jeffcroy4 (Feb 24, 2009)

i have a bow i want to know how old it is and anything about it  it says  special  no.730  with an arrow going threw the word special anyone know anything about this bow  it also has this number on it  30-11258


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 24, 2009)

Ben Pearson SPECIAL ain't so special.  It is pretty much one of the run of the mill  production bows.  If I remember right they were 58" long and probably a decent shooter, but no real collectors value.

The 30 may be 30# but most were made in heavier weights than that.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 24, 2009)

Jack, I think he left out a "55". Looks like his may be 55#, and thats a thumper. 

Jeff, you will get good info here AND on TG, you just have to give folks some time for responses.

My opinion is that you have a good solid shooter if it is in good shape. You won't break the bank selling it to any collector, but its weight gets attention sometimes. 

If you are fishing to sell it on various websites, PM me either here or TG (where I have also responded) with a figure and some pictures. I'll either make you an offer or tell you what to expect.

Fair enough?


----------

